# Status of FSW 2014 Application



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for FSW 2014 NOC 1112 Financial Analyst.

I read in some other threads that few applicants have started receiving PERs. CIC received my application on May 20th. I havent yet heard from them. Does this mean my application is rejected? In case of rejection, will i not be informed by CIC?

Any suggestions on this will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would you assume it had been rejected just because you hadn't heard from them? You are dealing with a government bureaucracy and they never do anything quickly.


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

Check with your bank whether CIC has debited your DD. If yes than your case is accepted.

Few days back upto 2 June file has been processed


----------



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

camanpreet said:


> Check with your bank whether CIC has debited your DD. If yes than your case is accepted.
> 
> Few days back upto 2 June file has been processed



Oh!! CIO received my application on May 20th. I will check with bank to see if my DD has been encashed. Thanks a lot.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

deviim15 said:


> Oh!! CIO received my application on May 20th. I will check with bank to see if my DD has been encashed. Thanks a lot.


Relax mate!

CIC is currently working on DD/CC charging for May 20-21 applications, so your application is most probably being screened right now. And do not lose hope so early.

PERs have only been issued till 14th-15th May applications so far.




camanpreet said:


> Check with your bank whether CIC has debited your DD. If yes than your case is accepted.
> 
> Few days back upto 2 June file has been processed


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Relax mate!
> 
> CIC is currently working on DD/CC charging for May 20-21 applications, so your application is most probably being screened right now. And do not lose hope so early.
> 
> PERs have only been issued till 14th-15th May applications so far.



Hey Sagi,

From you get info upto May 20-21 applications are being processed ??????

I am working a bank and DD issued from bank has been charged till 5th June and I heard 2 days back somebody of 8 May has been charged. I guess its based on category in which u have applied.

Correct me if I m wrong somewhere


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

deviim15 said:


> Oh!! CIO received my application on May 20th. I will check with bank to see if my DD has been encashed. Thanks a lot.


What happened has ur DD been charged. I also applied in same category


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

camanpreet said:


> Hey Sagi,
> 
> From you get info upto May 20-21 applications are being processed ??????
> 
> ...


Nopes mate its not based on category. 
All applications are processed on first come first serve basis by CIC and they are now on 22nd-23rd May applications for CC/DD processing and 15th-16th May for sending PERs. 8th June DD would still take about 3 weeks.

Refer this more active forum for keeping up to date with latest info:-
FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


----------



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Nopes mate its not based on category.
> All applications are processed on first come first serve basis by CIC and they are now on 22nd-23rd May applications for CC/DD processing and 15th-16th May for sending PERs. 8th June DD would still take about 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Nopes mate its not based on category.
> All applications are processed on first come first serve basis by CIC and they are now on 22nd-23rd May applications for CC/DD processing and 15th-16th May for sending PERs. 8th June DD would still take about 3 weeks.
> 
> Refer this more active forum for keeping up to date with latest info:-
> FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


Hey Sssaagi,

Will it make sense if i send my application now for 2173 code as its already 242 filled as of now ? Your thoughts on it will be much appreciated.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hey Sssaagi,
> 
> Will it make sense if i send my application now for 2173 code as its already 242 filled as of now ? Your thoughts on it will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


There is no guarantee that it will be in CAP but well worth taking a chance as nobody knows about the exact rules for next year. Worst case in applying now is that you may lose Courier fee.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

deviim15 said:


> sssagi said:
> 
> 
> > Nopes mate its not based on category.
> ...


----------



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Relax mate!
> 
> CIC is currently working on DD/CC charging for May 20-21 applications, so your application is most probably being screened right now. And do not lose hope so early.
> 
> PERs have only been issued till 14th-15th May applications so far.


Hi All,

I received my PER mail on September 8th. CIC received my application on May 20th.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

deviim15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my PER mail on September 8th. CIC received my application on May 20th.


Congrats, all the best for pcc n medicals ...


----------



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Congrats, all the best for pcc n medicals ...


Thanks. What are the chances of rejection now? PCC will be clean for me and my spouse. What are the reasons for rejection after PER mail is received?


----------



## Rshivalli (Apr 12, 2015)

deviim15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for FSW 2014 NOC 1112 Financial Analyst.
> 
> ...


Hi there even I come under 1112 please reply


----------



## zee124 (May 3, 2015)

Hello Mates

Really appreciate your valuable contributions. 

I need your help. My FSW application was received on 28th October but did not heart anything from CIC. I sent them an email two weeks ago but no response. 

Please somebody advise.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Zee 124 check whether your cap is full.


----------

